# Sticky  List Of All Scorpions Covered By The DWA



## matto2k

i got this list from The Scorpion Files - Main Page 

It lists all Scorps covered by the DWA (Family Buthid.) if you ever get an unusual scorp offered to you check if its on this list. If i'm missing any feel free to add to the thread. its even got pictures if the links are working to help clarify the dangerous scorps.

This is intended as a quick refference, and i cant guarantee its 100% spot on

A - B

_Ananteris cussinii_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Ananteris platnicki_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Androctonus amoreuxi_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Androctonus amoreuxi_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Androctonus australis_ Photo: Serge Mallet (C) 
_Androctonus australis_ Photo: Pascal Riewe (C) 
_Androctonus australis_ Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Androctonus australis_ (Mating) Photo: Robert Lamb (C) 
_Androctonus australis (pregnant female)_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Androctonus australis (with babies)_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Androctonus bicolor 1_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Androctonus bicolor 2_ Photo: Pascal Riewe (C) 
_Androctonus crassicauda _(from Kuwait) Photo: Tom Oates (C) 
_Androctonus crassicauda _(from Israel) 1 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus crassicauda _(from Israel) 2 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus crassicauda _(from Israel) 3 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus crassicauda _(from Israel) 4 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus crassicauda _Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Androctonus mauritanicus 1 _Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus mauritanicus 2 _Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus mauritanicus 3 _Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Androctonus mauritanicus 4 _Photo: Kristian Björnberg (C) 
_Androctonus mauritanicus_ (details of cauda (tail) 1) Photo: Kristian Björnberg (C) 
_Androctonus mauritanicus_ (details of cauda (tail) 2) Photo: Kristian Björnberg (C) 
_Apistobuthus pterygocercus 1_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Apistobuthus pterygocercus 2_ Photo: G. Stampfl (permission through Dietmar Huber) (C) 
_Babycurus jacksoni_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Babycurus jacksoni_ Photo: Payton Morris (C) 
_Babycurus jacksoni_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Babycurus sp._ Photo: Phil Messenger (C) 
_Buthacus arenicola 1_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Buthacus arenicola 2_ Photo: Serge Mallet (C) 
_Buthacus leptochelys nitzani_ (Israel) 1 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthacus leptochelys nitzani_ (Israel) 2 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthacus leptochelys nitzani_ (Israel) 3 Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthacus yotvatensis_ Photo: Valerio Vignoli (C) 
_Butheolus gallagheri_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Butheolus gallagheri_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Buthiscus bicalcaratus_ Photo: Dr. Graeme Lowe (C)
_Buthus atlantis_ (Morocco) Photo: Photo: Valerio Vignoli (C) 
_Buthus occitanus 1_ (Spain) Photo: Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthus occitanus 2_ Photo: Photo: Dr. Wilson Lourenço (C) and The Journal of Venomous Animals and Toxins/CEVAP (C) 
_Buthus occitanus 3_ (France) Photo: Photo: Yann Evenou (C) 
_Buthus occitanus_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Buthus occitanus_ (mating couple) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Buthus occitanus israelis 1_ (Israel) Photo: Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthus occitanus israelis 2_ (Israel) Photo: Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthus occitanus israelis 3_ (Israel) Photo: Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthus occitanus mardochei_ (Morocco) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Buthus sp._ (Morocco. Possible B. occitanus mardochei) Photo: Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Buthus occitanus_ (Morocco) Photo: Photo: Patrick Bultel (C) 
_Buthus occitanus_ (Morocco, showing hiding place under stone) Photo: Photo: Patrick Bultel (C) 
_Buthus occitanus tunetatus_ Photo: Photo: Serge Mallet (C) 
_Buthus occitanus tunetanus_ (Tunesia) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 

If one of the mods feels this is worth making sticky it might be a good idea

cheers

Matt


----------



## matto2k

C - G

_Caribetityus elii_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Centruriodes anchorellus 1_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes anchorellus 2_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes anchorellus 3_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes anchorellus 4_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes arctimanus_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes bani_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Centruriodes bicolor_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Centruriodes elegans_ Photo: Chad Lee (C) 
_Centruriodes exilicauda 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Centruriodes exilicauda 2_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Centruriodes exilimanus_ (preserved holotype) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes gracilis 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Centruriodes gracilis 2_ Photo: Dr. Wolfgang Wüster (C) 
_Centruriodes gracilis _(preserved brown form) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes gracilis_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Robert Lamb (C) 
_Centruriodes griseus (male)_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Centruroides griseus (adult female)_ Photo: Father Alejandro Sánchez Muñoz (C). Homepage with invertebrate photos. 
_Centruriodes guanensis_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Centruriodes guanensis (Colormorph 1)_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes guanensis (Colormorph 2)_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes guanensis (live specimen)_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruroides hentzi_ (male and female) Photo: Kari McWest (C)
_Centruroides hentzi_ (Florida) Photo: Guy E. Crauwels (C)
_Centruroides hentzi_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Dr. Graeme Lowe (C)
_Centruroides hentzi_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Guy E. Crauwels (C)
_Centruriodes infamatus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Centruriodes koesteri_ (Costa Rica) Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C) 
_Centruriodes koesteri_ (preserved male and female) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruroides limbatus_ Photo: Dr. Graeme Lowe (C)
_Centruriodes limbatus_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Centruriodes limpidus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Centruriodes limpidus_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Rick West (C) 
_Centruriodes limpidus_ Photo: Rick West (C) 
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ (preserved female) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ (preserved male) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ (preserved male and female) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Centruriodes margaritatus_ (females with scorplings) Photo: Patrick Bultel (C)
_Centruroides margaritatus_ ( juvenile from Colombia) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Centruriodes robertoi 1_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruriodes robertoi 2_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C) 
_Centruroides schmidti (Costa Rica)_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C) 
_Centruriodes schmidti_ (preserved males (2) and a female) Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Centruroides testaceus_ (Bonaire, Dutch Antilles) 1 Ruurd van der Zee (C)
_Centruroides testaceus_ (Bonaire, Dutch Antilles) 2 Ruurd van der Zee (C)
_Centruroides testaceus_ (Bonaire, Dutch Antilles) 3 Ruurd van der Zee (C)
_Centruriodes vittatus (female, colourform from a mesic habitat)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Centruriodes vittatus (female, colourform from a more xeric habitat)_ Photo: Kari McWest (C) 
_Centruriodes vittatus (male)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Centruriodes vittatus _Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Compsobuthus matthiesseni_ (male) Photo: Valerio Vignoli (C) 
_Compsobuthus werneri_ 1 Photo: Jan ove Rein (C) 
_Compsobuthus werneri_ 2 Photo: Jan ove Rein (C) 
_Compsobuthus werneri_ 3 (close up showing important crests for id.) Photo: Jan ove Rein (C) 
_Grosphus flavopiceus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Grosphus grandidieri_ 1 (tentative ID) Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Grosphus grandidieri_ 2 (tentative ID) Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Grosphus limbatus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Grosphus sp._ (probably _G. limbatus_) (female) Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Grosphus sp._ (probably _G. limbatus_) (female) Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Grosphus madagascariensis_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C)


----------



## matto2k

H - L

_Grosphus flavopiceus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Grosphus grandidieri_ 1 (tentative ID) Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Grosphus grandidieri_ 2 (tentative ID) Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Grosphus limbatus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Grosphus sp._ (probably _G. limbatus_) (female) Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Grosphus sp._ (probably _G. limbatus_) (female) Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Grosphus madagascariensis_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Hemilychas alexandrinus _(males) Photo: Dr. Erich Volschenk (C) 
_Hottentotta conspersus_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Hottentotta franzwerneri 1_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Hottentotta franzwerneri 2_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Hottentotta franzwerneri 3_ Photo: Yann Evenou (C) 
_Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili_ Photo: O. Danesch (Permission through Dietmar Huber) (C) 
_Hottentotta hottentotta_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Hottentotta hottentotta_ Photo: Patrick Bultel(C) 
_Hottentotta hottentotta_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Hottentotta jayakari_ Photo: Michael Andersen (C) 
_Hottentotta jayakari jayakari_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Hottentotta jayakari salei 1_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Hottentotta jayakari salei 2_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Hottentotta jayakari salei 3_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Hottentotta judaicus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Hottentotta judaicus_ Photo: Tom Larsen (C) 
_Hottentotta polystictus 1_ Photo: Jay Stotzky (C) 
_Hottentotta polystictus 2_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Hottentotta saulcyi_ Photo: Valerio Vignoli (C) 
_Hottentotta socotrensis_ Photo: Dr. W. Wranik (C) 
_Hottentotta sp._ from Afghanistan (possible _H. alticola_) Photo: Robrecht Nollet (C) 
_Hottentotta sp._ from Afghanistan (possible _H. alticola_) Photo: Robrecht Nollet (C) 
_Hottentotta sp._ from Afghanistan (possible _H. alticola_) Photo: Steve Verkercke (C) 
_Hottentotta sp._ from Afghanistan (possible _H. alticola_) Photo: Steve Verkercke (C) 
_Hottentotta sp. (H. emini or H. polystictus)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Hottentotta sp. (H. polystictus or H. trilenatus) (Kenya)_ Photo: Rick C. West (C)
_Hottentotta sp._ (South Africa) Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Hottentotta trilineatus (?)_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Hottentotta trilineatus (in natural habitat)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Hottentotta trilineatus_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Hottentotta trilineatus habitat in Kenya_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Isometroides angusticaudis 1_ (Name corrected 09.07.01) Photo: Mark Newton (C) 
_Isometroides angusticaudis 2_ (Name corrected 09.07.01) Photo: Mark Newton (C) 
_Isometroides sp._ (undescribed species) Photo: Erich Volschenk (C) 
_Isometroides sp._ (male of undescribed species) Photo: Erich Volschenk (C) 
_Isometrus besucheti_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Isometrus maculatus (male)_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C) 
_Isometrus maculatus (male)_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Isometrus maculatus (female with scorplings)_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Isometrus melanodactylus (female)_ Photo: Dr. Harry Wilson (C) 
_Leirus jordanensis_ (2002: New species from Jordan!) Photo: Professor Wilson Lourenco (C) 
_Leirus quinquestriatus 1_ Photo: Dr. Wolfang Wüster (C) 
_Leirus quinquestriatus 2_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Leirus quinquestriatus 3_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Leirus quinquestriatus (juvenile) 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Lissothus occidentalis_ (female from Mauretania) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Lissothus occidentalis_ (male from Mauretania) Photo: Eric Ythier (C) 
_Lychas buchari 1_ (Prev. id. _H. alexandrinus_. Name corrected 21.01.02 Photo: Mark Newton (C) 
_Lychas buchari 2_ (Prev. id. _H. alexandrinus_. Name corrected 21.01.02 Photo: Mark Newton (C) 
_Lychas burdoi_ (South Africa) Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C) 
_Lychas burdoi_ Photo: Kevin Cash (C) 
_Lychas_ sp. (probably _L. lappa_) (female) Photo: Peter Wright (C) 
_Lychas_ sp. (probably _L. lappa_) (male) Photo: Peter Wright (C) 
_Lychas marmoreus 1_ Photo: Dr. Harry Wilson (C) 
_Lychas marmoreus 2_ Photo: Mark Newton (C) 
_Lychas mucronatus (female)_ Photo: Serge Mallet (C) 
_Lychas mucronatus (male)_ Photo: Serge Mallet (C) 
_Lychas mucronatus_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Lychas mucronatus_ Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Lychas obsti (female)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Lychas obsti (male)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C) 
_Lychas sp._ Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Lychas variatus 1_ Photo: Mark Newton (C) 
_Lychas variatus 2_ Photo: Mark Newton (C)


----------



## matto2k

M - R

_Mesobuthus cyprius 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus cyprius 2_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus cyprius (in nature)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus eupeus_ (female from Afghanistan) Photo: Tommy Schraven (C)
_Mesobuthus eupeus_ (female from Afghanistan) Photo: Tommy Schraven (C)
_Mesobuthus eupeus_ (female from Afghanistan) Photo: Tommy Schraven (C)
_Mesobuthus eupeus philippovitschi_ Photo: Dietmar Huber(C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus_ Photo: Pascal Riewe (C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus (with babies)_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus _ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus _ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus _(in natural depression under stone - Crete) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus _(juvenile) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus gibbosus _habitat picture from Greece Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Mesobuthus martensii 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus martensii 2_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus martensii 3_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Mesobuthus martensii 4_ Photo: Dr. Geir E. E. Söli (C)
_Microtityus rickyi 1_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Microtityus rickyi 2_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C)
_Odontobuthus sp._ Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Odontorus dentatus 1_ Photo: Jay Stotzky (C)
_Odontorus dentatus 2_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Odontorus dentatus 3 (with prey)_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Odontorus dentatus 4_ Photo: Rick C. West (C)
_Odontorus dentatus (female with scorplings)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Orthochirus bicolor_ Photo: Dr. W. Wranik (C)
_Orthochirus innesi_ (Morocco) Photo: Patrick Bultel (C)
_Orthochirus innesi_ (Morocco) Photo: Patrick Bultel (C)
_Orthochirus innesi_ (preserved specimen) Photo: Dr. Graeme Lowe (C)
_Orthochirus scrobiculosus_ (Israel) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Orthochirus scrobiculosus_ (Pakistan) Photo: Eric Ythier (C)
_Parabuthus brevimanus_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus brevimanus (scorpion on the bottom)_ Photo: Ian Engelbrecht (C)
_Parabuthus capensis_ (black form) Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Parabuthus capensis_ Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Parabuthus granulatus 1_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus granulatus 2 _ Photo: Ian Engelbrecht (C)
_Parabuthus granulatus 3_ Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Parabuthus heterurus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C)
_Parabuthus heterurus_ (male & female mating) 1 Photo: Robert Lamb (C)
_Parabuthus heterurus_ (male & female mating) 2 Photo: Robert Lamb (C)
_Parabuthus kuanyamarum (scorpion on the top)_ Photo: Ian Engelbrecht (C)
_Parabuthus laevifrons_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus laevifrons _ Photo: Ian Engelbrecht (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma 2_ Photo: Jay Stotzky (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma 2_ Photo: Jay Stotzky (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma 3_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma 4_ Photo: Rick C. West (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma_ Photo: Kristian Björnberg (C)
_Parabuthus leiosoma _(Mating) Photo: Robert Lamb (C)
_Parabuthus mossambicensis_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus mossambicensis_ Photo: Patrick Bultel (C)
_Parabuthus namibensis_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus pallidus 1_ Photo: Jay Stotzky (C)
_Parabuthus pallidus 2_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Parabuthus planicauda_ (female with scorplings) Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Parabuthus schlecteri 1_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus schlechteri 2 _ Photo: Ian Engelbrecht (C)
_Parabuthus schlechteri 3_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Parabuthus stridulus_ (juvenile) Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Parabuthus stridulus_ Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Parabuthus transvaalicus 1_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Parabuthus transvaalicus 2_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Parabuthus transvaalicus 3 (juvenile)_ Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Parabuthus transvaalicus 4_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Parabuthus transvaalicus (female with scorplings)_ Photo: Patrick Bultel (C)
_Parabuthus villosus_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Parabuthus villosus_ Photo: Dietmar Huber(C)
_Parabuthus villosus_ (black form) 1 Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Parabuthus villosus_ (black form) 2 Photo: Ian Engelbrecht (C)
_Paraorthochirus kinzelbachi_ Photo: G. Stampfl (Permission through Dietmar Huber) (C)
_Pseudolychas pegleri_ (South Africa) Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C) 
_Rhopalurus garridoi (female)_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus garridoi (female with scorplings)_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus garridoi (male)_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus garridoi 2_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus junceus 1_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus junceus 2_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus junceus 3_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus junceus 4_ Photo: Dr. Rolando Teruel (C)
_Rhopalurus laticauda_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C)
_Rhopalurus laticauda_ (male) Photo: Rick West (C)
_Rhopalurus princeps_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C)


----------



## matto2k

T - Z

_Tityus asthenes (Costa Rica)_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C) 
_Tityus asthenes (male)_ Photo: Rick C. West (C) 
_Tityus asthenes (female)_ Photo: Rick C. West (C) 
_Tityus bahiensis_ Photo: Dr. Wolfgang Wüster (C)
_Tityus bastosi (male)_ Photo: Rick C. West (C) 
_Tityus bastosi_ Photo: Dietmar Huber(C) 
_Tityus cambridgei_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C)
_Tityus confluens_ Photo: Dr. Camilo I. Mattoni
_Tityus confluens_ Photo: Dr. Luis E. Acosta (Homepage)(C)
_Tityus dedoslargos (Costa Rica)_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C) 
_Tityus falconensis_ (juvenile from Venezuela) Photo: Eric Ythier (C)
_Tityus festae_ Photo: Dr. Graeme Lowe (C)
_Tityus forcipula_ 1 (Ecuador) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Tityus forcipula_ 2 (Ecuador) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Tityus forcipula_ 3 (Ecuador) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Tityus fuehrmanni_ Photo: Edmundo Jose Cataño (C)
_Tityus melanostictus_ Photo: Dr. Graeme Lowe (C)
_Tityus melanostictus_ Photo: Dietmar Huber (C)
_Tityus obtusus (adult or subadult female)_ Photo: Father Alejandro Sánchez Muñoz (C). Homepage with invertebrate photos. 
_Tityus ocelote_ 1 Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Tityus ocelote_ 2 Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C)
_Tityus pachyurus_ Photo: Dr. Carlos Viquez (C) [Picture corrected 26.05.03]
_Tityus paraensis_ (= _T. cambridgei_?) Photo: Yann Evenou (C)
_Tityus pugilator_ 1 (Ecuador) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Tityus pugilator_ 2 (Ecuador) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Tityus pugilator_ 3 (Ecuador) Photo: Jan Ove Rein (C)
_Tityus serrulatus_ Photo: Dr. Wolfgang Wüster (C)
_Tityus silvestris_ (French Guyana) Photo: Eric Ythier (C)
_Tityus spA._ Photo: Rick C. West (C) 
_Tityus spB._ Rio Momon area, Iquitos, Peru. Photo: Rick C. West (C) 
_Tityus sp._ (Juvenile from Equador) Photo: Eric Ythier (C)
_Tityus sp._ (Equador) Photo: Eric Ythier (C)
_Tityus stigmurus_ Photo: Dr. Wolfgang Wüster (C)
_Tityus trinitatis 1_ Photo: Jeff Dawson (C) 
_Tityus trinitatis 2_ Photo: R. Neckless (permission through Dietmar Huber)(C)
_Tityus trivittatus_ Photo: Dr. Luis E. Acosta (Homepage) (C)
_Tityus trivittatus_ Photo: A. Mignone by courtesy of Dr. Carlos A. Toscano-Gadea (C) 
_Tityus uruguayensis_ Photo: M. Lalinde by courtesy of Dr. Carlos A. Toscano-Gadea (C) 
_Uroplectes carinatus _(male and female)  Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes carinatus_ Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Uroplectes carinatus _(female with scorplings)  Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes carinatus _(female with scorplings)  Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes carinatus _ Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes carinatus _ Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes flavoviridis_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Uroplectes insignus_ Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Uroplectes lineatus_ Photo: Norman Larsen, Lorenzo Prendini & South African Museum (C) 
_Uroplectes lineatus _(female with scorplings)  Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectus olivaceus_ Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C)
_Uroplectes olivaceus _(female)  Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes olivaceus _(juvenile)  Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes otjimbinguensis_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C)
_Uroplectes planimanus_ Photo: Dave Gaban (C)
_Uorplectes triangulifer_ 1 Photo: Jonathan Leeming (C) 
_Uorplectes triangulifer_ 2 Photo: Dietmar Huber (C) 
_Uorplectes tumidimanus_ Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uroplectes variegatus _ Photo: John Visser (C) 
_Uorplectes vittatus_ Photo: Patrick Bultel (C) 
_Vachoniolus globimanus (male)_ Photo: Kevin Cash (C)
_Zabius fuscus_ 1 Photo: Dr. Louis Acosta (C) (Homepage) 
</EM>_Zabius fuscus_ 2 Photo: Jay Stotzky (C)
_Zabius fuscus_ (mating) Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Zabius fuscus_ (female with newborn scorplings) Photo: Kwok Chun Hei (C) 
_Zabius fuscus_ (in UV-light) Photo: Dr. Camilo I Mattoni (C)


----------



## Reptile Stef

Wow didn't even no there was that many DWA scorpions. Very very interesting big :2thumb: up


----------



## Lukethegecko

surely not all of these are life threatening?


----------



## Colosseum

Lukethegecko said:


> surely not all of these are life threatening?


No but its easier to ban the whole genus than individual if you know what I mean


----------



## Lukethegecko

suppose so ^^ as most of them do look very similar better safe than sorry


----------



## Michael Olsinia

Also add Hemiscorpius lepturus (Hemioscopiidae).

Source: http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## SamWest

Can somebody explain why the whole _Buthidae _family has been blanketed with the license?


----------



## Guest

SamWest said:


> Can somebody explain why the whole _Buthidae _family has been blanketed with the license?


Lazy policy making. Its easier to just ban the group - as they're only a fringe pet they won't get too many complaints.

Of the 660 or so buthidae on the list, I'd be tempted to say no more than 60 of them are legitimately DWA worthy. And even thats questionable given the fact H.macs + pokies + scolendropa can be purchased freely. They're far more terrifying than any DWA scorp I've kept.


----------



## steffann

:welcome:
Hello friends,
Welcome to this site of forum.:whistling2:


----------



## SeaMilk

https://www.facebook.com/groups/clawwars/


----------



## Winnienie

Hey! I think I recall seeing your username once or twice, but I don't think I was on the old enough during the time you were there to really get to know you. (\__/) (='.'=) (")_(") _________________







www.rsgpfast.com RS Gold Cheap RS Gold


----------



## happycoop123

Sorry to bring up an old thread but is this list still valid or as there been a change in laws in recent years?


----------



## PeterUK

happycoop123 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but is this list still valid or as there been a change in laws in recent years?



Still the same :crazy:


----------



## adam1969

What does it leave that aren't dwa ?


----------



## PeterUK

adam1969 said:


> What does it leave that aren't dwa ?


Lots n lots of others ?


----------



## adam1969

PeterUK said:


> Lots n lots of others ?


I know that but what are they?? lol!!!


----------



## PeterUK

adam1969 said:


> I know that but what are they?? lol!!!


Oh that is easy  . . . . . anything not in the Buthidae :whistling2:

There are about 1750 species of scorpion and slightly under half are in the Buthidae family.

It would be much easier for you to ask about a particular species


----------



## Stu II

PeterUK said:


> Oh that is easy  . . . . . anything not in the Buthidae :whistling2:
> 
> There are about 1750 species of scorpion and slightly under half are in the Buthidae family.
> 
> It would be much easier for you to ask about a particular species


Not quite. _Hemiscorpius lepturus_ is also on the DWA list. Not that I've seen any for sale.


----------



## Mini scorpion

Are micro tityus jaumei in the dwa


----------



## ian14

Mini scorpion said:


> Are micro tityus jaumei in the dwa


Yes. They are members of the Buthidae family.


----------

